# Mandrill (as opposed to mandrel), commissioned portrait



## Bob in SF (Jul 26, 2016)

I've always been fascinated by the spectrum of primates,
An SF zookeeper friend commissioned a portrait of this expressive mandrill.
Steps:
Airbrushed India ink onto an 8x10" clay board panel.
Did a life drawing in light pencil at the zoo (better not to bring him home to pose)
Scratched back to mid-tones with steel wool on a dowel (scratch board technique - working dark to light)
Mixed some inks (pigment + distilled water + ox gall as wetting agent), filtered them, then hand and airbrushed them on.
Mixed some acrylics (pigment + Golden brand GAC 100 acrylic polymer), then hand brushed them on.
Scratched in the whiskers and highlights with knives and a safety pin.
Sealed it with Krylon matte spray fixative.
Made a simple black frame.
Delivered it to the zookeeper at work - and showed it to the mandrill - he seemed to approve (meaning that he did not show the big teeth)






Happy Tuesday to all - Bob


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 26, 2016)

Gtrat job. Looks like the real thing... I'm sure your zookeeper friend will enjoy it.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 26, 2016)

So many processes. Isn't it interesting how we go about making something, then explaining it is almost more work?

That is a mellow mandrill.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 26, 2016)

Many thanks for your kind comments, JP and Chris!

Chris - I certainly agree with you about process and explanation - probably the reason why hand-intensive activities likely preceded written language in the very old school yard.

And it's always a joy to seek out the soul of a subject.

- Bob


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 26, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jul 27, 2016)

You are a TRUE Craftsman, Bob.
That is absolutely awesome.
Thank you for sharing it with us.

Bob


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 27, 2016)

Heartfelt thanks for your kind comments, Bob.

Have a great day.


----------



## Herb G (Jul 27, 2016)

I saw a Nature show on these animals on PBS. They have a nasty temper if messed with. But, they are colorful animals all the same.


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 27, 2016)

You got that right, Herb - colorific, but not ideal as pets.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 27, 2016)

Beautiful job!  I've always loved Mandrills, especially the males with those amazing colors and impressive canines when they open their mouth in threat mode.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 27, 2016)

WOW  That sure  is lovely work .

When I saw the word mandrell I immediately thought of Barbara Mandell  but this doesn't look anything like her .:biggrin:


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks Jim and William - and great pic, Jim!

I'm always humbled by the amazing variety in the animal kingdom.


----------

